# £%$^% students!!!!



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

:evil:

Not impressed.
I hate them all and Im a student myself but i differ as i own a nice car.. all these silly students with their 1.1 liter fiestas in the campus car park do my nut in. i knew this would happen, parked the car in the car park while attending my lectures to come back and see a scuff mark where some poxy 18 year old cant fricking park properly and has left a scratch about an inch wide on the car!!! i wanna burn all their cars right in front of them !

No respect for peoples things or their own belongings, £$^$%^^£$^ pircks!!!!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:evil: the complete gits! I know how you feel someone knocked a small dent in my pride and joy last week. I swear if I had caught them.... you are right chap, no sens of respect for anything.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

maryanne1986 said:


> :evil:
> 
> Not impressed.
> I hate them all and Im a student myself but i differ as i own a nice car.. all these silly students with their 1.1 liter fiestas in the campus car park do my nut in. i knew this would happen, parked the car in the car park while attending my lectures to come back and see a scuff mark where some poxy 18 year old cant fricking park properly and has left a scratch about an inch wide on the car!!! i wanna burn all their cars right in front of them !
> ...


Now Mary, what did you expect it's Swansea Hun lol. Did you follow the rules of parking a TT? Always select the parking space furthest away from where you are going. (Students being lazy uncaring buggers will take easiest option and park closer) big hugs babe xx


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

BrianR said:


> :evil: the complete gits! I know how you feel someone knocked a small dent in my pride and joy last week. I swear if I had caught them.... you are right chap, no sens of respect for anything.


Im a girl lol but i was furious !!!!! when i got to the car i knew it was going to happen its the smallest of scratches which will prob buff out BUT its not the point !!!! might take a hammer to their windscreen!!!


Gazzer said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > :evil:
> ...


i know  thing is Swansea Townhill campus the parking is restricted so much and i was neatly tucked in a lovely space and someone decided to scuff my car cheeky F(%(%)s

 poor smurf !!! i catch who did it ill scuff their face! im not normally a violent person but you hurt smurf! you hurt me !!! 

thank god i graduate in july and finish my studies next month... no more picky, student Twats!!!!! )$^)$^(_"£%"{^*$^% :twisted: :twisted: [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Graduation    :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

on the plus side: i have the best car in the carpark and only TT !!! Trend setter


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> on the plus side: i have the best car in the carpark and only TT !!! Trend setter


 :lol: oh yeah!


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

BrianR said:


> > on the plus side: i have the best car in the carpark and only TT !!! Trend setter
> 
> 
> :lol: oh yeah!


all these crummy fiestas and clios and battered old Citroens and im like oh yeah! i kick ass in my TT 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

There's a couple of cheeky spaces in the townhill campus if you ignore the actual car park where people can't park next to you... Need to plan these things more carefully. You'll learn.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

richieshore said:


> There's a couple of cheeky spaces in the townhill campus if you ignore the actual car park where people can't park next to you... Need to plan these things more carefully. You'll learn.


doubtful in three weeks haha
thankfully im finishing in 3 weeks! they tightened up on the parking regs now up there and one of the guys in my class got a ticket!! i think parking out the front is whats gonna happen! cant risk on campus


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Aww sorry to hear that Maryanne1986, that totally sucks  I hate parking any of my cars anywhere near anyone else cause I just know there are people out there who don't give a crap about other people stuff!

I remember waiting for a friend in my car once and saw someone come out to there car and proceed to open the side doors putting shopping in and bash the neighbours car with there door half a dozen times grr! Not a care in the world and i could see the dent appear along the sides from both rear and front doors. I mean WTF! Whether its a £500 banger or a £500,000 supercar you should respect everyone's car.

Hope you get it sorted and that's the last troubles you have


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Aww sorry to hear that Maryanne1986, that totally sucks  I hate parking any of my cars anywhere near anyone else cause I just know there are people out there who don't give a crap about other people stuff!
> 
> I remember waiting for a friend in my car once and saw someone come out to there car and proceed to open the side doors putting shopping in and bash the neighbours car with there door half a dozen times grr! Not a care in the world and i could see the dent appear along the sides from both rear and front doors. I mean WTF! Whether its a £500 banger or a £500,000 supercar you should respect everyone's car.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted and that's the last troubles you have


thanks flower me too! bloody kids eh :evil:


----------

